
Peter Thiel backs offshore human testing of experimental herpes vaccine - xiphias
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/29/peter-thiel-backs-offshore-human-testing-of-experimental-herpes-vaccine/?utm_source=tcfbpage&sr_share=facebook
======
xiphias
This looks like a clear case of regulatory arbitrage. It would be great if FDA
would just help test subjects decide what to do with their life by giving them
more data about the risks of the experiments.

